# XD9 ammo



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm about 90% sure I'm getting this gun now. A change is still possible, but this looks like the one. Anyway what kind of ammo do other owners of this gun know to work well. Both for cheap target and also home defense. I have some cheap Winchester for use now, but wanted to see what you guys found to work well.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I shot over 10,000 rounds through my XD9. The list includes Winchester White Box, Winchester Ranger, CCI Blazer Brass, CCI Blazer Aluminum, Speer Gold Dot and Federal Hydrashok. I had less than 10 cases of feed or ejection issues when it was under 200 rounds. After that, it was flawless. There's a thread on here about my 10,000 round XD9.


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

what do most of you guys use 115gr 124gr 147gr


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I use WWB 115gr for range ammo, and my carry ammo is CorBon 115gr JHP +P. My XD eats everything I feed through it. I'd say a good compromise would be Remington's generic JHP that you can get in 100rd packs at Wally World. The only real downside I've noticed with that is one helluva muzzle flash! :mrgreen:


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats good then sounds like I have a lot of choices of what to use. Has anyone noticed one particular ammo to be of better accuracy than the others or have they all been pretty much the same?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

jblaze725 said:


> Thats good then sounds like I have a lot of choices of what to use. Has anyone noticed one particular ammo to be of better accuracy than the others or have they all been pretty much the same?


I experimented with WWB and CCI Blazer Aluminum. I had 10 dots on my target. I shot 10 rounds per dot. I used WWB on five of the dots and CCI on the other five. I alternated loads. After 100 rounds, I saw no difference. This told me accuracy is 99% human and only 1% equipment.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I run 115gr American Eagle at the range and 115gr Gold Dot for defense.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Whatever gun you buy, if it will not reliably handle the brand and type ammo available in your area get rid of it.

Winchester and Remington are the most readily available (not the only) in my area. They are long time standards and any gun I own will handle them in various forms from low cost to premium defense. 

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

So far I have ran 350+ rnds of CCI Blazer Aluminum, 115gr... one FTF (light strike at about the 50rnd point) and one stove pipe (at about the 250rnd point).. otherwise no problems.. it shoots better than me.. 

I use the CCI 'cause it's inexpensive at Academy and I don't reload.

Carry with Federal HS JHP (shot about 25 rnds of it with 0 probs).


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I wont be doing any carrying as the only license I'll be able to get here is target/hunting. I do plan on having a bunch of cheaper target shooting ammo and a handful of better self defense ammo unless I dont find the need for 2 separate ammo brands. If I find 1 shoots reliably enough I probably won't see the need for a second. All in all I haven't used the cheap Winchester in the XD9 yet, but I have used it in a few other 9's with absolutely no problems. Once I shoot the gun more and test it with some different brands I'll make my decision on what to shoot.


----------

